# Interesting Expat stories?



## Rob.Sutherland (Apr 30, 2008)

I hope this doesn't violate any forum rules. 

Hi guys,

I am an English expat who currently lives in Los Angeles. I work for a media company called Crocmedia, and have been asked to find interesting experiences that British and Australian expats have had in the United States? 

Did you move here to work and find love? Did you find love and move here? Is your job unique or different in some way? Have you had an experience that has surprised you either positively or negatively?

If so, we'd love to hear from you. We are genuinely interested in your stories, and you may even get paid for it. 

You can e-mail me using the forum's e-mail function and we can go from there!

Thanks for your time,

Rob


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum! I hope you are enjoying your life in the US, and that you will enjoy this forum, too.


----------



## emohit (Apr 15, 2008)

Is it only for British and Australian expats?


----------

